# Traynor YM-1 Wedge Monitors. Value?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

I also posted this in the 'Vintage Traynor thread'.
But, in case there's not much traffic there ..

A friend of mine has a pair of late 70's(?) YM-1 wedge monitors that he inherited from his brother.
Googlin' around, I found that there's 2-8" drivers and a tweeter. Rated for 100 watts/16 ohm.
He's asking me to help find the value for them so that he can possibly sell.
Any thoughts?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I once owned a set of these and they are built to last. Thinking about 150.00ish give or take 25.00.but just my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2016)

That's what I was thinking too.
Thanks marcos.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

$100 , I would not drop more on these...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm sad to say that I noticed vintage Traynor wedge monitors show up twice in the last six months or so on Kijiji locally and they were priced pretty low, maybe $100 or $150. And they sat there for quite a while. I don't think that vintage monitors have the same appeal as vintage tube amps unfortunately.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I would put these in the priced to "get rid of them" category. They may work, but they are big, heavy, and pretty much out classed by modern stuff.

I bet they sit for awhile even at $100.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2016)

Thank you gentlemen.
I'll pass it on.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yup. $100 tops.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

A friend bought one, I don't know what model, I thought it had a 10" or 12" in it, he paid $25 for it.


----------

